# The Choice is Clear, XP Pro X64



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it's been a week or so since my little accident formatting, those of you that read my threads know what I'm talking about.

I've been contemplating either installing Vista X64 or Server 2003 x86 and I think I found a good compromise...  XP Pro X64.  Now I know what you're thinking..  "why?".  Well I want to run Win64 apps, but I hate Vista with a fiery passion that causes death all around me.  

What makes it even sweeter to me is that XP Pro X64 is based off Sever 2003..  the only Windows OS I ever loved.  So for my sake and with any luck X64 will be adopted sooner, the WINE project will port DX10 to XP/2003, and OpenGL 3.0 won't require Vista.  

God I wish it was a perfect world...  wish me luck and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 23, 2007)

Yo, let us know how it goes, and if you run in to any compatibility problems.

I'm looking at going 64bit, but Vista x64 is pure bloat...I hate bloat....but I have numerous copies of x64 (all legit btw) but I don't wanna format just 4 weeks after my last one unless there is a good reason.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 23, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Yo, let us know how it goes, and if you run in to any compatibility problems.
> 
> I'm looking at going 64bit, but Vista x64 is pure bloat...I hate bloat....but I have numerous copies of x64 (all legit btw) but I don't wanna format just 4 weeks after my last one unless there is a good reason.



Vista = Bloat, no matter the version...  

XP Pro X64 however is pure sweetness..  it's faster than my old XP setup (because of the 2003 kernel, not necessarily because of 64 bit) and I've been trying out various 64bit apps.  There aren't many apps right now but at least I know could if there were more.  

I've had zero compatibility issues with software and have been able to find all the right drivers.  I did however do research into X64 drivers for my system, so I knew I wouldn't have any problem there before I started.

If you're looking for something nicer than XP x86 and lacks the bloat of vista..  this is it.  XP Pro X64 FTW!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2007)

no dx10 on x64


----------



## Darknova (Aug 23, 2007)

What about games etc? Especially older games.

Just wait until the Alky Project gets closer to finishing DaMulta


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2007)

Darknova said:


> What about games etc? Especially older games.
> 
> Just wait until the Alky Project gets closer to finishing DaMulta



Then DX10.1 will be here, or DX10 updates


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 23, 2007)

DX10 is no big deal to me as of yet, and as far far as old games are concerned it plays Age of Empires 1 and TotalA pretty well.  lol

When it comes to games that the installer bitches about the windows version not being 2000 or XP, I have a nifty tool to remove those requirements from the installer file.  

So yeah, life is good.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 23, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> DX10 is no big deal to me as of yet, and as far far as old games are concerned it plays Age of Empires 1 and TotalA pretty well.  lol
> 
> When it comes to games that the installer bitches about the windows version not being 2000 or XP, I have a nifty tool to remove those requirements from the installer file.
> 
> So yeah, life is good.



What tool is that?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah id like to know what that tool is myself, ive wanted to go x64 since it came out


----------



## von kain (Aug 23, 2007)

i was posting on an older thread that the win xp x64 isn't "driver "friendly my hp scanjet doesn't have drivers for it my canon ixus  doesn't have hell even my dog* isn't having drivers

but as i can surly say it is hell faster then the xp x86 about 20-25%on games and 10-15% on applications when it is x86 if it is x64 like the hl2 and the cinema4d i can even measure it.

i really like win xp x64 i havent a single bug find ...yet and the x86 programs run moderate sweet


p.s by dog i mean.......he is not certified for it
p.s.2 i don't count for bug certain known programs fault with x64


----------



## AsRock (Aug 23, 2007)

Been running x64 with near no problems over the last 18 months.  I've heard so many people having them though..  Maybe they did not check if there gear was correctly supported before trying ?.

I've had 2 problems and both been with installers with games which turned out to be crapy games anyways. Either some one made the installer fix or you just use Orca from MS's SDK pack.

So basicly just check if all your stuff is supported before trying it...


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a neat script I original got from a "special" 2003 install.  It worked very well on there and I'd imagine it would on here too.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 23, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> What makes it even sweeter to me is that XP Pro X64 is based off Sever 2003..  the only Windows OS I ever loved.



I'm not sure you are right. I think that Server 2003 is a LATER build than XP. (even 64 XP).  So install Server 2003 as a workstation, turn off some services, and away you go! http://www.kood.org/win-2003-optimize-tool/

Windows 2003 = (winver) 5.2 build 3790

Please post build number of XP and XP 64.

*** 

CORRECTION / UPDATE

It seems that XP Pro 64 is indeed 5.2.3790 whereas XP 32 and original XP 64 was 5.1.

So XP Pro 64 IS RUNNING THE SAME CODEBASE as Server 2003.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 23, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> This is a neat script I original got from a "special" 2003 install.  It worked very well on there and I'd imagine it would on here too.



Oh man, thank you VERY MUCH!  I have always had to manually edit the msc using ORCA. A real pain in the butt. I'll try your script next time


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 24, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Oh man, thank you VERY MUCH!  I have always had to manually edit the msc using ORCA. A real pain in the butt. I'll try your script next time



No sweat man, just glad I was some help.

Also, I originally used 2003 x86 as a workstation..  but missed the some of the XP features and wanted the X64 support I had with Vista.  So this really is good match for me.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to test out x64....need to dig out an old HDD now...


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2007)

Server '03 64bit.....

Blows away XP... And well vista... nuff said.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Server '03 64bit.....
> 
> Blows away XP... And well vista... nuff said.



XP Pro X64 is Server 2003 X64...  but with a more workstation feel out of box experience.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree. I loved XP x64 when I had it installed. I only uninstalled it because I was starting fresh, and didn't want the hassle of multiboot at the time. So I stuck with XP x86, just to keep life simple. The only reason I had to multiboot, was due to some of my bios editing and flashing tools not working properly on x64.

But, once I get up and running again, I'm goin back to x64.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 24, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> XP Pro X64 is Server 2003 X64...  but with a more workstation feel out of box experience.



Sort of... But not exactly... Server runs a bit more efficiently and more stable.

Difference for me the way I last tested it was on a 2.8 Intel 915D with 1 gig of ram and a 1300xt went from 2024 3dmark06 average over 5 runs in Xp 64, to 2116 average over 5 runs in Server '03 64bit.

Also gained just about 5-10 fps in counter strike source, less ram was used on boot, less lockups, all around a better base.

Good reason they cost so much different. But yes it is for most users a easier out of the box setup.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Sort of... But not exactly... Server runs a bit more efficiently and more stable.
> 
> Difference for me the way I last tested it was on a 2.8 Intel 915D with 1 gig of ram and a 1300xt went from 2024 3dmark06 average over 5 runs in Xp 64, to 2116 average over 5 runs in Server '03 64bit.
> 
> ...


The performance increases is only because XP runs more services by default. Strip it with nLite, and it ends up being the same. I tried both, myself, and found the nLite'd XP x64 to perform identically to 2k3 nLite'd, with the added bonus of easier setup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2007)

what would xp x64 run like with 2gb ram? do you need more than 2gb for x64 os's?

thanks


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> what would xp x64 run like with 2gb ram? do you need more than 2gb for x64 os's?
> 
> thanks


Nope. It even ran fine when I only had 1GB.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2007)

mmm,i always thought you need more for x64,thanks for the info.i may try it aat some point on an old disk.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> mmm,i always thought you need more for x64,thanks for the info.i may try it aat some point on an old disk.


Nah, it just *allows* more ram than x86.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2007)

is vista x64 better than vista x86 then? just wondering.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> is vista x64 better than vista x86 then? just wondering.


Eh, Too many driver issues for my tastes. I ran x64 for a while, but switched over to x86 because x64 was giving me problems.


----------



## AsGStorm (Aug 24, 2007)

x64 has compatibility issues i thought..?
what is so good about x64 XP pro thats not in x32?


----------



## Darknova (Aug 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Sort of... But not exactly... Server runs a bit more efficiently and more stable.
> 
> Difference for me the way I last tested it was on a 2.8 Intel 915D with 1 gig of ram and a 1300xt went from 2024 3dmark06 average over 5 runs in Xp 64, to 2116 average over 5 runs in Server '03 64bit.
> 
> ...



x64 uses the same kernel as Server 2k3, x86 XP doesn't.

Also, x64 has all the services Server 2k3 has disabled (or not installed) running.

x64 is Server 2k3 but with more added on.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 24, 2007)

wow... thats the 1 i need... no more x64 vista bloat for me time to start fresh with x64 xp


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 24, 2007)

psyko12 said:


> wow... thats the 1 i need... no more x64 vista bloat for me time to start fresh with x64 xp



Excellent..  the movement has started.   

With all seriousness though, XP X64 is a way better choice than either XP x86 or Vista as long as you don't have too much legacy hardware.  It's fast, reliable as hell (built off server 2003), and will run pretty much everything XP runs.  

That's if you use the MSI script I attached on those picky installers.  

Viva La XP X64!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 25, 2007)

going server 2003 / xp 64 bit ...


----------



## niko084 (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay ya I never n'lited my Xp...

But I legally own Xp Pro and Server 03... So I'll use server...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 25, 2007)

server 03 can use the same xp drivers? cause theres a tv card in my server ...


----------



## devguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, it rocks.  I acquired both xp x86 and x64 for $20 with my student discount at the campus computer store.  It is incredibly stable.  Also, I used Nlite to get rid of some junk I won't use and to slipstream SP2.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 25, 2007)

does server 2003 x86 use the same xp drivers?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> does server 2003 x86 use the same xp drivers?


Yep


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 25, 2007)

good to go .. hope to reload 2mrw

ordering ma shits monday


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 25, 2007)

one other thing .. for xp 64 u need 64 drivers, 64 antivirus and defragmenter .. anything else?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> one other thing .. for xp 64 u need 64 drivers, 64 antivirus and defragmenter .. anything else?


Not really. Mostly just programs that install drivers. Things like Daemon Tools requires a special 64bit version.

I used Kaspersky Internet Security on x64. AV and firewall in one.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 25, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> one other thing .. for xp 64 u need 64 drivers, 64 antivirus and defragmenter .. anything else?



Only thing to really think about is drivers..  and most antivirus software is compatible.  I personally use Avast as it's home version is free and it's very dependable.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i picked up a copy of x64 and ive got to say that it actually seems to run a bit faster, but heres the problem, ATIs CCC.  it won't run, also CLI.exe wont run,im gettin an error that says application failed to intialize properly (0xc0000135).  I have the display drivers running but id like to be able to get into Catalyst Control Center every now and then.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 25, 2007)

u did download the 64bit version of the drivers right?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 25, 2007)

im not that much of a nub LOL, display driver works fine i think i just need to install .Net framework, i forgot to, but there wasn't any warning in the CCC setup so i figured XP x64 came preinstalled with it.


----------



## von kain (Aug 25, 2007)

just some notes for everyone who want's to jump on the x64 bandwagon 

1 see if there is x64 drivers for any device you use 
2 get ready for some install glitches (some programs doesn't allow you to install them on the x64) 
3 be sure on what you do before start saying anything it is a special os isn't for the masses*
4 be sure that there is gonna be an speed up but if there is an x64 option of the application the speed up will be even higher
5 you must have an x64 processor (amd are better on the x64) 
6 get proper programs and drivers if there is any program there is the wow but sometimes the applications doesn't works fine

* don't take me wrong it is built for special programs and application isn' for everyday job because it is to specific


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 26, 2007)

ok so i installed .Net framework x64 and reinstalled the ATI drivers, yeah it says i do not have the proper version when i try to open CCC.exe. is there an update that im missing?


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Aug 26, 2007)

Forget CCC and use ATT..  "ATi Tray Tools".  It's a more streamlined piece of software anyways.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/atitraytools/189/

It's what I've always used on both XP x86 and X64.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Aug 26, 2007)

ok i got it to work, i used windows update to get the .Net framework files, yeah ive used ati tray tools, and yes i like them but can they be used with ATI tool? i'd rather use ATI Tool than the built-in overclocking client.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you use 32bit apps and games on 32bit os?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Can you use 32bit apps and games on 32bit os?


yep


----------



## niko084 (Aug 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Can you use 32bit apps and games on 32bit os?



Lol.... I think you had a typo...

Mean 32bit apps on 64bit os....

Anyways he already told ya Yes..


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Lol.... I think you had a typo...
> 
> Mean 32bit apps on 64bit os....
> 
> Anyways he already told ya Yes..


lol. I didn't even catch that.


----------

